# OTT Natural and Accuracy



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Received this natural from Dankungmaster as a giveaway prize. It was carved by Dayhiker from a fork from Rockslinger. Shoots really nice for me. Thank you every one involved.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting TF!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting treefork! Just goes to show " it's not the bow, it's the Indian!"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. This little one is really fun.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice looking shooter....well done on the match lite..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A shot is nothing unless you can repeat it over and over.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I couldn't light at the MWST . It's amazing how much better I can do when relaxed in my own yard.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, TF. That is a nice looking slinger. As many keep saying, frame and banding style seems to be more a matter of personal preference, rather than any intrinsic advantage of one type over another.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting...just like at the MWST!!! I can see you shooting that frame next year at the tournament :naughty: .

Keep after it...love the fire!!

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I watched this and went out to shoot. I turned on the yard light and put a couple matches up. No lights tonight but I did have two consecutive "pops" on two different matches. Thanks for showing how it's done bud.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am the president of the Treefork fan club. Non -Parallel OTT forks are difficult for me. You, however, could tie bands onto a lawnmower and light a match. Well done!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting, with your precision shooting style I believe you can shoot any slingshot.


----------

